# Sad though it is....



## VoR (9 June 2017)

And no doubt I'll get hung, drawn and quartered here, BUT, the potential for a free vote on the Hunting act is almost certainly ONE factor which rallied young voters against the Tories.

Maybe we just have to accept that 'the Act' is supported by too many and hunting by too few for it to be over-turned?

Controversial, but sadly, quite possibly, true!


----------



## Goldenstar (9 June 2017)

I don't think so but it may have influenced some.
TBH I just think we have way way more important things to worry about ATM.


----------



## Orangehorse (9 June 2017)

VoR said:



			And no doubt I'll get hung, drawn and quartered here, BUT, the potential for a free vote on the Hunting act is almost certainly ONE factor which rallied young voters against the Tories.

Maybe we just have to accept that 'the Act' is supported by too many and hunting by too few for it to be over-turned?

Controversial, but sadly, quite possibly, true!
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you.  Why it was even mentioned I can't imagine.  Just to annoy and rally the antis.


----------



## Judgemental (10 June 2017)

Orangehorse said:



			Agree with you.  Why it was even mentioned I can't imagine.  Just to annoy and rally the antis.
		
Click to expand...

This is down to Mrs May's advisers Fiona Hill and Nick Timothy who should be immediately fired. 

And what was Bonner and the Countryside Alliance  doing whilst Hill and Timothy were spinning the most amazing incompetence.

I have just received an email from Bonner and I have to question whose in touch with whom.

Why did Bonner allow the issue of hunting to be included in the Conservative Manifesto.

Also what was Simon Hart MP doing allowing the issue of hunting to be part of the Conservative manifesto, he has some serious explaining.


----------



## Isbister (11 June 2017)

Sad? What has happened is an unmitigated disaster. Mrs May must accept direct responsibility for the recent fiasco. She must go. Her advisers were idiotic, and she chose to listen to them.  

I think I warned on another thread that, regardless of what the opinion polls may have said two months ago, there was no justification for a general election and that there were grave dangers in holding one on what would inevitably be seen as opportunistic grounds. Look how it has backfired. 

Hunting folk have to accept the fact that most of the electorate - for what we might see as misguided sentiment, but it is nevertheless genuinely held sentiment - are opposed to hunting. It is a fact - apparently 84% of the public would be against making fox hunting legal again (see http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...heresa-may-hunting-ban-act-vote-a7495336.html). These are not LACS figures, they are from the Office for National Statistics.

Gratuitously adding into an already incoherent and muddled manifesto a pledge for a free vote on hunting, merely to massage the goodwill of a small minority most of whom would have voted for them anyway, was sheer stupidity and will have lost the Conservatives a lot of votes and no doubt a number of marginal seats.


----------



## Judgemental (12 June 2017)

Isbister said:



			Sad? What has happened is an unmitigated disaster. Mrs May must accept direct responsibility for the recent fiasco. She must go. Her advisers were idiotic, and she chose to listen to them.  

I think I warned on another thread that, regardless of what the opinion polls may have said two months ago, there was no justification for a general election and that there were grave dangers in holding one on what would inevitably be seen as opportunistic grounds. Look how it has backfired. 

Hunting folk have to accept the fact that most of the electorate - for what we might see as misguided sentiment, but it is nevertheless genuinely held sentiment - are opposed to hunting. It is a fact - apparently 84% of the public would be against making fox hunting legal again (see http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...heresa-may-hunting-ban-act-vote-a7495336.html). These are not LACS figures, they are from the Office for National Statistics.

Gratuitously adding into an already incoherent and muddled manifesto a pledge for a free vote on hunting, merely to massage the goodwill of a small minority most of whom would have voted for them anyway, was sheer stupidity and will have lost the Conservatives a lot of votes and no doubt a number of marginal seats.
		
Click to expand...

What a dreadful dreadful disaster, this whole situation and in particular BREXIT is a wholesale disaster of the worst kind.

I am appalled to learn that none of the Ministers concerned with BREXIT speak either French or German. What is the matter with these people, it is bad manners apart from anything.

At the very least the BREXIT SECRETARY should speak either French or German fluently.

Thankfully Boris speaks five languages .

Whilst I have no time for Blair at least he spoke French fluently and normally conducted meetings with his French counterparts accordingly.

The sooner Boris is Prime Minister the better because 'she' can't speak either French or German, let alone comprehends the mood of the people.


----------



## ycbm (12 June 2017)

I don't understand why anyone considers that our politicians should speak French or German rather than Spanish, Italian, Portuguese, Croation, Walloon, Danish, Swedish, Latvian, Serb, Polish, or any other of the EU languages.

Or is everyone finally admitting that the EU is run by Germany, specifically by Angela Merkel, with her hand up France's jumper telling them what to say?


----------



## Isbister (12 June 2017)

ycbm said:



			I don't understand why anyone considers that our politicians should speak French or German rather than Spanish, Italian, Portuguese, Croation, Walloon, Danish, Swedish, Latvian, Serb, Polish, or any other of the EU languages.

Or is everyone finally admitting that the EU is run by Germany, specifically by Angela Merkel, with her hand up France's jumper telling them what to say?
		
Click to expand...

Of course it is. Nothing happens in the EU without permission from Berlin.

There is plenty of work for translators - £375 a day when I was at the UN, doubled by expenses and supplements - and tax-free too.


----------



## Judgemental (12 June 2017)

ycbm said:



			I don't understand why anyone considers that our politicians should speak French or German rather than Spanish, Italian, Portuguese, Croation, Walloon, Danish, Swedish, Latvian, Serb, Polish, or any other of the EU languages.

Or is everyone finally admitting that the EU is run by Germany, specifically by Angela Merkel, with her hand up France's jumper telling them what to say?
		
Click to expand...

The generality of being bilingual is important for any leader or chief negotiator with the EU. What that language may be, is in the first place a courtesy and secondly ensures that discussion does not take place between parties on the other side of the table without everybody understanding. If for example one is dealing with Monsieur Barnier the chief negotiator for the EU..........

Alors la langue est française, car elle montre qu'on s'efforce de développer un esprit apparenté. Peut-être que je devrais offrir mes services et ensuite ces personnes qui se disent négociateurs pour le Royaume-Uni comprendront ce qu'est vraiment la négociation et annule la mentalité britannique embarrassante quand il s'agit de parler une autre langue. 

(Translation: then the language is French, because it shows an effort is being made to develop a kindred spirit. Perhaps I should offer my services and then these people who call themselves negotiators for the UK  will understand what negotiating is really all about and annuls the embarrassing British mentality when it comes to speaking another language).


----------

